# Ready to begin



## Lexx (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi I'm interested in studying wing chun I live in nyc and I'm hoping someone can tell me a few good schools I can check out also I'm a woman over 40 starting my journey late thank you in advance


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2016)

What part of NYC/what price range? There's a ton of Wing Chun in NYC (or almost any MA really) so look through this list, change your address to whatever yours is since I just did the times square zip code, and check them out.
Martial Arts Schools, Clubs & Dojos in Zip Code 10036


----------



## Lexx (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Buka (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't know, but just wanted to welcome you to MT, Lexx.

There are some very experienced Wing Chun guys here. They'll probably have some advice.


----------



## Lexx (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Lexx (Mar 27, 2016)

Has anyone gone to these schools 
City wing tsun and
Wan kam leung practical wing chun


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Buka said:


> I don't know, but just wanted to welcome you to MT, Lexx.
> 
> There are some very experienced Wing Chun guys here. They'll probably have some advice.



@Lexx I would also like to welcome you to MT.  Lots of help here and I am sure you will be able to contribute interesting comments about your beginning journey. 

@Buka - has someone hijacked your account?  who is that in the photo?  ;-)


----------



## Buka (Mar 28, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> @Lexx I would also like to welcome you to MT.  Lots of help here and I am sure you will be able to contribute interesting comments about your beginning journey.
> 
> @Buka - has someone hijacked your account?  who is that in the photo?  ;-)



Some damn fool.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Buka said:


> Some damn fool.



Oh, I'll have to check our Yellow Book.  I didn't realize you were a member too.


----------

